# Do bettas need caves?



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Do betta fish need caves to sleep in?

This is his tank but now it has a heater in it and a veryy small cave for a ghost shrimp


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

They need someplace to feel safe and secure-be it a cave or plants-anything will work.
When a fish know that it has some place to hide it will be happier and be less stressed-often it will even help them be more social when they know they have some place to retreat and feel safe.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

caves are nice little getaways for the bettas! You can get a cheap one by using a coffee mug! But make sure it's clean!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

My brother's betta loves his cave... but none of mine do. I give it to them anyway, but I've never seen them go in it.  I think it would be cute to see them in there, but oh well.


----------



## tamenie (Oct 22, 2010)

i dont know my betta hasent had one for 6 and half years


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

They feel safer and happier with places to retreat from the attention or preceived threats. A couple of mine are happier with hidey holes or caves, the other 2 ignore the caves completely and just like to go up into the leaves of the plants. One will actually go to the back corner behind a plant, face away from the room and wiggle himself backwards into a space between the fronds. It has become his little 'cave' even though I can totally see him. I didn't think fish could wiggle backwards, but he sure did!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol Thats so cute! You should video tape him!!


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

It makes them feel better for sure  I bought a Buddha head ruin from Petco, it is hollow and has three holes spread about the ornament. Little Guy likes to sleep in there


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

You don't have to have a cave, but some place for him to hang out in. I have a little bridge for my girl and I'll catch her hanging out under there and even sleeping there too!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

you don't need a cave, but I would get at least a nice, bushy plant that he can hide behind. how would you feel if you had weird looking giants staring at you all day? :lol:


----------

